

British Tourists Arrested in the U.S. over a Tweet - codergirl
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/01/british_tourist.html

======
McP
"One reader points out that this story is from the Daily Mail, and that it's
prudent to wait for some more reputable news source to report the story"

------
jsdalton
Lengthy previous discussion (still on the front page):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3528138>

~~~
J3L2404
Discussion is a stretch. I weep for HN.

